# Versacarry for Ultra Carry II



## tperk100 (Feb 24, 2013)

I just purchased a Versacarry IWB Carry Device. I call it a Device because it's not really much of a holster. Click on the picture links below to see it and the gun side by side and "connected." I REALLY like this because it's SMALL, UNOBTRUSIVE, COMFORTABLE, & INEXPENSIVE.

Also it is very easy to put the Versacarry in my waistband. Here is the link to Versacarry.........................

Versacarry® | Concealed Carry Holsters

BTW....this is the same gun that you saw in my previous post with all the rust and corrosion.

Here are links to the pictures......................

Simple File Sharing and Storage.

Simple File Sharing and Storage.

Simple File Sharing and Storage.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Save your money for a real holster. I had one just long enough to realize how dangerous it is. The trigger is only protected on one side! You have to pull the thing out and mount the gun on it every time you need to re-holster. YMMV
GW


----------



## tperk100 (Feb 24, 2013)

My "real" holsters are much more bulky, and some require removal to re-holster the gun. Re-holstering with the Versacarry is a simple process.

My 1911, as most all do, requires releasing the slide safety, engaging the grip safety, and pulling the trigger to fire. I don't see the danger. Can you enlighten me?

Regards


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tperk100 said:


> My "real" holsters are much more bulky, and some require removal to re-holster the gun. *Re-holstering with the Versacarry is a simple process.*
> My 1911, as most all do, requires releasing the slide safety, engaging the grip safety, and pulling the trigger to fire. I don't see the danger. Can you enlighten me? [emphasis added]


You may believe the reholstering process to be "simple," but try doing it repeatedly during a series of practice presentations. (You do practice, don't you?)
Also try it while under pressure, after your adrenalin has jolted you and your "small-motor skills" have turned to clumsiness. Especially, try it after a defensive shooting, as the police are arriving on-scene and looking around for a shooter.

I don't agree that the Versacarry unduly exposes a pistol's trigger dangerously, since your pants become the trigger's cover.
However, I caution you that dependence upon safety mechanisms is both foolish and dangerous. It is very easy to "swipe off" a 1911's thumb safety against your body or clothing. It is also easy to accidentally depress a grip safety with clothing or a careless hand. After that, nothing stands between you and disaster but a four-pound trigger pull.
_The only effective and reliable safety mechanism is the cellular matter within your head, right between your ears._ If that is not permanently engaged, disaster will follow.

BTW: I do not understand why anyone would carry a pistol costing well north of $600.00, in a holster that cost only $25.00. Isn't your investment worth protecting properly?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't agree that the Versacarry unduly exposes a pistol's trigger dangerously, since your pants become the trigger's cover.
However, I caution you that dependence upon safety mechanisms is both foolish and dangerous. It is very easy to "swipe off" a 1911's thumb safety against your body or clothing. It is also easy to accidentally depress a grip safety with clothing or a careless hand. After that, nothing stands between you and disaster but a four-pound trigger pull.

Steve, the trigger shield on the versa carry is on the pants side of the gun. A tangled shirt tail could possibly catch the trigger while manipulating the gun. 
GW


Tperk, I intend no offense, my G19 rides with one up the snout and no external safety. I use a Bianchi PI OWB which I can conceal nearly as well as a IWB rig.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

goldwing said:


> ...Steve, the trigger shield on the versa carry is on the pants side of the gun. A tangled shirt tail could possibly catch the trigger while manipulating the gun...


When the Versacarry first came out, I bought one as a test sample.
Jean and I both used it for about a week, just to give it a fair chance.

While the separately-attached trigger "guard" piece could be attached at will (but then could never be removed), we found it unnecessary.
As long as the user's brain was engaged in the activity of inserting the Versacarry into one's waistband, there was no possibility of accidental or negligent discharge.
And then, certainly, once the outfit was securely in place, there was no chance for one's shirt-tail to pull the pistol's trigger.

One of the serious problems we had with the Versacarry was the fact that it was free to rotate slightly around the fulcrum of its attachment point. This made grabbing the gun for a presentation somewhat uncertain, due to a slight fumble factor, and therefore presentations were slower than they should've been.

The other truly serious problem, the deal killer for us, was the difficulty of reholstering. The device must first be completely removed from the waistband, the pistol must be carefully placed onto the device, and then the complete outfit must be reinserted into the waistband, paying close attention so as not to snag any part of the pistol on belt, clothing, or whatever. Try doing that when your adrenalin is up, or when you're practicing repeated presentations.

The concept looks good to the inexperienced shooter, but the concept is truly poorly thought-out, and also poorly executed.
Jean and I both thought that the Versacarry is cheap, gimmicky junk.

Your mileage, of course, may vary.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...*P.S.:* Our extensive, comprehensive review appeared on another forum. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I would not put much faith in that "holster "


----------

